# Need bus schedule from 1980



## redrock (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi folks. Another question. Is there a way to get information about a Greyhound bus schedule from 1980? I wrote to Greyhound and asked but I haven't gotten a response. What is the best way to get this info? Any website you could suggest? I already did an ebay search for schedules.


----------



## The Backward OX (Apr 6, 2011)

Would that be for the Oodnadatta to Coober Pedy run, or Fairbanks to Anchorage, or maybe Santiago to Valparaiso?

I assume it’s for a story. Why not make it up? Who’s going to know?


----------



## Sam (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm with OX. Who's going to know if you lie? The Memory Man, maybe. That's about it.


----------



## redrock (Apr 6, 2011)

Cleveland to New York. I dunno I guess I figured the truth police would rat me out if there was no such bus at that time, etc. That my publisher would ask if I had verified it.


----------



## Sam (Apr 6, 2011)

Maybe, if the bus schedule was from 2011. It's highly unlikely anyone would know, or care, that you made up a bus schedule from 1980.


----------



## BEyre (Apr 6, 2011)

If it seems likely that the point A and point B in your story would run on a bus route, then go ahead and make it up. 

Use current bus routes of your nearest large city as a guideline of how routes are chosen and timetables used. 

Even if you are not accurate for 1980, you have created a believable version that virtually no one will take the time to check in order to call you on it. 

And since you have tried, you can honestly tell your agent that you did indeed took the time to research but there seems to be no surviving 1980 Greyhound bus schedules available so you based your information on current bus schedules in cities A, B, and C. If anything, it shows the agent that you took the trouble to try and make your details as believable and accurate as possible.

Best of luck with your story!


----------

